# It's finished! New Parlee...



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=92220

 

Not mine... but I'm still pretty excited to see her ride it.

14.2 lbs

Parlee Z4

Record/Chorus 
Ritchey WCS post/stem
Zipp Contour bars

Custom wheels
record hubs
sapim cx ray spokes
pink velocity aerohead rims


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice but the picture quality doesn't do it justice. Get another shot maybe 

Post it in a more widely viewed forum - say maybe in the lounge as NNC 

Cool bike nonetheless.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

That's hot!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Great bike. I'd love to see some sort of ride report.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*Wow!*

OK, that really is a stupendous looking bike. It could even lead me to consider carbon (mmm...maybe not). But...another pic would be good. The focus problem is probably because the autofocus on the camera locked on to something in the background, not the bike. A good way is to focus on the ground just in front of the bike, then shoot the bike itself.

And, a posting to another forum that is more widely viewed is probably a good idea. I saw it because I like to check "latest posts", but not everybody does that.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*just saw the post on other forum*

Just noticed that the bike is also on a thread in Bikes, Frames and Fork


----------



## GH-Mike (Jan 20, 2007)

*Great choice*

Z4 is really sweet and I love the pink. I'm not man enought to ride a pink bike but I like it. I read the other post and your process of searching for the bike with your friend - sounds like good times. In fact I wanted the Z4. IMO a good buy for nice carbon and not evryone has one. I had to go with custom Z3 for sizing.  I also love that its sub 15 with good - ride everyday kit and wheels. Pass along the congrats.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

Very pretty new ride!


----------



## swimmingskibble (Apr 9, 2007)

So what kind of rims are those? I have been trying to find more pink to put on my wife's bike that I am secretly building.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Well that is pretty, and I'm not a big CF fan, but wow pink rims and everything!! Is that a custom frame?


----------

